# Hungarian Lines



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Can someone provide me with some links to Hungarian imports and lines? I'm going to look at pups tomorrow for obedience that are from Hungarian imports. The breeder is a police offer and I may be putting a deposit down if his dogs have what I'm looking for. TYIA!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Depends on the lines. Most are full German lines, half czech and german, half belguim and german, etc....

Depends on the lines. police k9s are not selected for their OB, per se.

Link what you find. Husband knows the breeders and dogs here very well and 1st hand.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Clarify to say, we are in Budapest this week and next. Normally, in Nashville. Confused a few people on the here statement.

But, Gabor is Hungarian, knows the dogs and the k9 guys.


----------

